# Newbie, three gun in two months. Got a Ruger 1911 tonight



## Yohimbe2 (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm new to guns and have purchased a Glock 17 Gen4 and a Ruger LC380.

Tonight I grabbed my first non plastic gun, and am blown away. I purchased a Ruger 1911acp. 

Does anyone know if this is a good 1911? I try it tomorrow. (My first time shooting a 45) Any tips greatly appreciated


----------



## blake38 (Apr 18, 2013)

I think it is a good 1911, as does this reviewer, who I really respect: 
Ruger SR1911 Review, Crucible Arms - YouTube
I hope you will come back tomorrow and give a report on what you thought of it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats. The RUger 1911 is a very nice 1911 for the price. At that price range, it would probably be the one I would choose as well.


----------



## traderchp (May 21, 2013)

Nice buy! I am just getting into handguns as well and came across a new S&W 1911 .45 TAC last night at the local dealer. He is holding it for me through today so I am planning on buying it tonight. Sorry to piggy back on your post but thought it would be cleaner/ quicker to post here.

Thanks in advance to all responses!


----------



## Yohimbe2 (Apr 7, 2013)

blake38 said:


> I think it is a good 1911, as does this reviewer, who I really respect:
> Ruger SR1911 Review, Crucible Arms - YouTube
> I hope you will come back tomorrow and give a report on what you thought of it.


I shot this tonight and went through 100 rounds without a glitch. I loved every moment. Sorry, but considering I only own a few guns, I can't give a usable review.

I will say that it feels great in the hand and everyone loves it. I showed this gun to at least 20 people today and everyone agreed that its a beauty. I also let a few experienced people shoot it and they gave the nod of approval. Apparently the trigger is very nice (compared to another 1911 we had at the range)

This guns gets a lot of attention. I am lucky to have it. It was on the shelf for almost an hour and when I found it the person next to me asked " are you going to buy it?" (He was next in line)... 30 seconds later, it was mine. A very easy decision to make once you see this gun.

Hope this helps. I"m just a newb, but I think I am off to a good start.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Congrats on your purchase!

I handled one of those a couple of days ago, and felt a familiar urge (wanting to buy a 1911-style pistol -- again) welling up inside me.

I went home, took two aspirin, and laid down until the feeling passed. :mrgreen:


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Yohimbe2 said:


> I shot this tonight and went through 100 rounds without a glitch. I loved every moment. Sorry, but considering I only own a few guns, I can't give a usable review.
> 
> I will say that it feels great in the hand and everyone loves it. I showed this gun to at least 20 people today and everyone agreed that its a beauty. I also let a few experienced people shoot it and they gave the nod of approval. Apparently the trigger is very nice (compared to another 1911 we had at the range)
> 
> ...


100 rounds without a glitch, trigger feels good. sounds like a winner.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I too have one. I shot one that a friend of mine had before I bought mine. 

I put about 70 rds. or so through it. Not a hic-cup of any kind. He ran three different brands of ammo thru it while we shot it. It ate um all. 

I like it for it's classic 1911 appearance and feel.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Very nice and glad that you like your new purchase! I don't have one of the Ruger 1911's, but damn sure wish I did.


----------



## Yohimbe2 (Apr 7, 2013)

Not right without a pic. Here is my try.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Very nice, and nicely done!


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

The gun looks great, congrats on a solid purchase but....

why are there two king of clubs? :smt104


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

Gunners_Mate said:


> The gun looks great, congrats on a solid purchase but....
> 
> why are there two king of clubs? :smt104


That doesn't go over very well "at the table". And that's why he needs that VERY nice Ruger 1911. :smt1099

A while back at the range I shot a "Bullseye Buddie's" Kimber 1911. And immediately got the 1911 fever again.
It's a big hole in the large amount of guns that I have. And a hole which I have tried to avoid filling for 
many, many years. In my case it took several days to get over the "time to research which 1911 I'm going to buy". :mrgreen:


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

Gunners_Mate said:


> The gun looks great, congrats on a solid purchase but....
> 
> why are there two king of clubs? :smt104


Pinochle deck.


----------



## Yohimbe2 (Apr 7, 2013)

Smitty79 said:


> Pinochle deck.


Good catch ! I have this printed in my office and not a single person noticed....

I'm a newbie, but am really drawn Ruger for some reason. This gun was at the shop less than an hour when I found her. It was meant to be!


----------

